# Ymir posted



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy New Year all and well to start the this year off with a bang just finished up the my Ymir .Geomtric did a great job making this kit and had fun painting this little guy up while watching the colorized movie.So like always let me know what ya think and if my painting skills did this kit justice 








[/IMG]
















[/IMG]


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Wow Dan what a kit, and great workmanship , like the greens and yellows, thanks for posting?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Randy for the compliments Randy sent ya a pm on the CH board


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Beautiful work, as always, Wolfman! When you say 'little guy', what scale is this kit? Also, did you base your color scheme on the colorized film?


Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Beautiful work, as always, Wolfman! When you say 'little guy', what scale is this kit? Also, did you base your color scheme on the colorized film?
> 
> 
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne for the compliments  and the Ymir is a 1/35 scale kit.I did base the paint scheme on the colorized version but also going lighter in areas more than what ya saw in the movie.Now the only thing missing is that huge base Geo came out with while back for this critter have to see if cant land one.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

This is a great kit Danny! You've done an OUTSTANDING job on her! The base used to be available on MiM in the past...you should ask Al from GEO if he has access to one for ya'! 

MMM


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

That is one beautiful build up you have there, Wolfie. I love your take on the color scheme. That's how I imagined Harryhausen painted his stop motion model. Excellent work!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I regret to say I've never seen the movie, but looking at your work makes me want to, nice job !!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bob,Capt Kirk,Dabbler thanks for the compliments  .Bobgoing to check with AL and see if he has the base cause dont want to buy another kit from MIM until Terry over there gives me some kinda email with a trcking number on my oder from last month.Dabbler watch the movie but get the dvd that has both color and b/w you will definitly enjoy it alot.Capt Kirk,I must have watch the ymir movie about 4 to 5 times to get that color right on the ymir and still wasnt sure but after the compliments you guys left for me then must have nailed it on him


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*1/35 scale, eh - ?*

Wolfie,

Pics came through fine this time. No question you nailed the Ymir. But why would you want to get somebody else's base, when at 1/35 scale, there's *stuff aplenty *available to you to scratchbuild one? Doncha want to show the armor modelers what you can do? Hah?

Mark McG.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> Pics came through fine this time. No question you nailed the Ymir. But why would you want to get somebody else's base, when at 1/35 scale, there's *stuff aplenty *available to you to scratchbuild one? Doncha want to show the armor modelers what you can do? Hah?
> 
> Mark McG.


Thanks Mark for the compliments and to scartch build a base going to need the talent you guys poses to do that.I tried to scratch build bases for other kits in my collection and to be honest they looked horrible after they were done(lol).


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ah, Wolfie, Wolfie...

Didn't we all paint our first Frankenstein model with _gloss green paint_? You gotta keep pushing the envelope, mon ami.

Mark McG.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> Ah, Wolfie, Wolfie...
> 
> Didn't we all paint our first Frankenstein model with _gloss green paint_? You gotta keep pushing the envelope, mon ami.
> 
> Mark McG.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

in a strange turn of events, I was looking for something to watch on netflix (streaming downloads) and came across something called "20 Million Miles to Earth".

I was quite astonished when our little friend popped out of the slimy egg the little Sicilian cowboy sold; "Say, Haven't I seen him somewhere before?!"

Heh. So what is he 1:1 scale? Stopped watching to make popcorn. Don't tell me how it turns out. Great likeness. I think you've captured his "oh crap how did I get here" look.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Its a great movie steve244 and thanks for the compliments .The geometric kit of the Ymir is 1/35 scale and would ya believe scored this little critter on ebay with original box and instructions for $20.00 bucks


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

He looks great!
Steve is right; "Oh crap, how did I get here?" is a good
description of the look on his face.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments CaptFrank  .I look at him more and more and get the feeling like he's saying oh crap what am i do here.LOL


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Nice job on the Ymir. You don't see a lot of these so there is no "standard" paint scheme. Your color choices are fantastic.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks normlbd for the compliments


----------

